# Small project done on G4003G



## raven7usa (Jan 10, 2015)

My first experience dealing with Stainless Steel. Learned a few things I'll pass along so other new guys may benefit.  A friend wanted a straight exhaust pipe for his 4 stroke RC engine in a model airplane he's building. I couldn't find any SS tube locally in the size I needed, so I bought a 1/2" x 4" Stainless steel bolt.  The Grizzly lathe turned everything down to size, (.430"), including the hex head.

  Next was the time consuming job of drilling a 5/16" hole in the 4 1/4" long bolt. Quickly learned SS heats up fast. Had to stop frequently to let everything cool so as not to work harden the bolt. 

  Now it's time to cut a 11mm x 0.75 thread. The G4003G was easy to set up for metric threading. About 1/2 way through I noticed the very tip of my new carbide threading tool broke off. Was a Christmas present, so I wanted to try it out. OK, no big deal, I'll switch to my HSS tool bit. Tool back on center, but couldn't see if point was in position to pick up thread. No magnifying glass available. Bingo, I'll use the smartphone's camera with zoom feature to zero in the point in the fine threads. Worked perfect. Zeroed dials and finished threading. Project complete. I love my Grizzly.


----------



## dave2176 (Jan 10, 2015)

That's pretty slick. I haven't had a reason to try SS before. I knew you would love that lathe as I do. The carbide inserts come in different grades,  some of which are suitable for SS, aluminum, etc. Love the phones camera for a magnifying glass. I found an app for that purpose. 
Dave


----------



## leroy (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the review and ideas. I am just waiting & wishing i would have placed my G4003G order from Grizzly sooner. Now Grizzly says the middle of Feb. But its nice to hear all the positive comments and uses for this machine as well as others. Just more time to watch Tubalcain you-tube videos and get the new shop done. Fyi his videos are awesome and thanks again Nels for this awesome site.:allgood:


----------



## raven7usa (Jan 10, 2015)

Watching Tubalcain videos has been so helpful to me. I've got no prior training in machining, not even in high school. Between this forum and youtube is where ideas on how to do things on the lathe come from, combined with a game plan and common sense approach. Hope the wait for your lathe is short.


----------

